
Ask HN: Did npm5 kill yarn? - tones411
It&#x27;s 2018. Is everything bailing off of the yarn ship and headed back to npm?
======
exolymph
Don't you mean, is everything unwinding from the yarn ball?

I'll take my pun-ishment now :P

